# hey, men!



## Rusty Shackleford

what are some of the stupid mistakes you've made that you know the love of your life wouldnt have made? its ok, men. this is a safe place.

so far off the top of my head, i was sent out for shampoo and a head of lettuce, and i came back with conditioner and a head of cabbage


----------



## JEV

If you really think anyone is going to take this bait...


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

lets see how many men here are man enough to admit a stupid little mistake to other men. its not like you are admitting to your WIFE that you were wrong


----------



## snow dog

Hey Women, anyone willing to take the bait ?


----------



## mak2

My wife always tells me when I am wrong.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

mak2 said:


> My wife always tells me when I am wrong.


but do you admit it? or do you 'agree' with her....


----------



## mak2

Rusty Shackleford said:


> but do you admit it? or do you 'agree' with her....



I am always wrong.  I used to argue with her but I was still wrong and she would just be madder.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

how long did it take you to figure that out?


----------



## mak2

2 wives


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

ah


----------



## tommu56

This isnt a man mistake it was a woman making a mistake sending a man to do a woman's job!

Well with 3 daughters and the wife they ran out of sanitary napkins and tampons one night.

I the daughters were too young to drive so I had to make a run.
I got a box of tampons and a package of napkins.

The tampons were the wrong type or size (how would I know)
The napkins didn't have "wings" or something (again how would I know they were suppose to fly)

So I went back to the store and returned them the lady at the register didn't even ask why.

I went back to the "aisle" grabbed one of every thing except the ones I had to return then  went back to the register same lady no questions again.

After spending $150.00 and buying 1/2 the store stock I never was asked to go shopping for them again. 

tom


----------



## DaveNay

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what are some of the stupid mistakes you've made that you know the love of your life wouldnt have made?



She never would have joined FF.


----------



## BRGTold

mak2 said:


> 2 wives


 this is the only thread ..I liked..


----------



## mak2

BRGTold said:


> this is the only thread ..I liked..



OOOhhh that sooo aint funny.  2 wives, 2 houses, you know.  I learn, just slow.


----------



## muleman RIP

I used some ungodly expensive shampoo on the beagle years ago to wash him after he got into a skunk. Had to drop like $30 for a new bottle. It sure made that old dog smell nice.


----------



## BRGTold

mak2 said:


> OOOhhh that sooo aint funny. 2 wives, 2 houses, you know. I learn, just slow.


 I'l be 60 when i'm done paying support..


----------



## mak2

BRGTold said:


> I'l be 60 when i'm done paying support..


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> what are some of the stupid mistakes you've made that you know the love of your life wouldnt have made? its ok, men. this is a safe place.
> 
> so far off the top of my head, i was sent out for shampoo and a head of lettuce, and i came back with conditioner and a head of cabbage


 

 How much time have you got ? I,ll be the first to say I have probablly made more stupid mistakes then most here, and I tried to learn from each and everyone of them , but I'm a really slow learner


----------



## JackieBlue

snow dog said:


> Hey Women, anyone willing to take the bait ?



I don't have a stupid bone in my body.


----------



## thcri RIP

JackieBlue said:


> I don't have a stupid bone in my body.



Ya shure???


----------



## JackieBlue

thcri said:


> Ya shure???



  Yes!


----------



## snow dog

JackieBlue said:


> I don't have a stupid bone in my body.


 

Why are you so sure ?


----------



## darrell1

Jackie, im sure there has been one in there at some point!?


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

oooo maybe this ought be moved to the Adult Topics?


----------



## Cowboy

darrell1 said:


> Jackie, im sure there has been one in there at some point!?


 

 I was wondering how long it would be before that was mentioned


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> I was wondering how long it would be before that was mentioned


 
same here. i didnt wanna be the one to sink that low


----------



## darrell1

Well I had to say it! Most women think that we are the stupidest people around. When in fact we are all smart in our on ways. We couldnt live without each other, well I could live without a few!!! JK!!


----------



## darrell1

Just picking Jackie!!


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> same here. i didnt wanna be the one to sink that low


 Why change NOW !!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

Cowboy said:


> Why change NOW !!


 
new years resolution


----------



## Galvatron

There is only one big stupid mistake in my life......
















>
















>















>















>















It is called Rusty


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

aw suck it, fool!


----------



## darrell1

Rusty everyone picks on you!? Mistakes? I have made plenty! Cant think of any right off my head but I know they are there.


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

everyone picks on me, Darrell.  i do not know why


----------



## darrell1

I bet you dont!


----------



## Rusty Shackleford

I dont! nobody ever took the time and decency to esplain it to me


----------



## Cowboy

Rusty Shackleford said:


> I dont! nobody ever took the time and decency to esplain it to me


 Because we CAN


----------



## snow dog

Anybody who's been thru a divorce, has a stupid bone, or at least a stupid story. It could be as simple as " I got married too young"


----------



## JackieBlue

Wait....are we all talking about the same kind of bones?  Hmmm, if you guys are talking about a different kind of bones than me, then I'll have to say.....YES. I have had a few stupid bones in my body!


----------



## Galvatron

JackieBlue said:


> Wait....are we all talking about the same kind of bones?  Hmmm, if you guys are talking about a different kind of bones than me, then I'll have to say.....YES. I have had a few stupid bones in my body!


----------



## mak2

JackieBlue said:


> Wait....are we all talking about the same kind of bones?  Hmmm, if you guys are talking about a different kind of bones than me, then I'll have to say.....YES. I have had a few stupid bones in my body!



Did you just figure out what they were talking about?  Hell that stupid bone got my ex's a house.  Each.


----------



## JackieBlue

mak2 said:


> Did you just figure out what they were talking about?  Hell that stupid bone got my ex's a house.  Each.



I knew.  I was playing stupid to make you guys feel better.


----------



## mak2

You dont have to play stupid with us, with women around we are already stupid.


----------



## snow dog

mak2 said:


> You dont have to play stupid with us, with women around we are already stupid.


 
I used to work with a guy who was on marriage 4, and he often said no more. Next time I get the feeling, I am going to find a lady and just buy her a house, hopefully the feeling will go away


----------



## mak2

snow dog said:


> I used to work with a guy who was on marriage 4, and he often said no more. Next time I get the feeling, I am going to find a lady and just buy her a house, hopefully the feeling will go away



Yep this is my third and if she ever throws me out next time I am gonna find some woman I hate and buy her a house,  Kinda the same thing without all the BS.


----------



## fuzznutz

stupidest mistake i ever made was dating my ex other than that its all good


----------



## mosi

I just thought about it for an hour and I can say I've NEVER  done that.........
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.......... I mean, ADMIT it in PUBLIC.......or PRIVATE for that matter.




.


----------

